# Jacksonville 1/32 Racers - Friday Night at the Races



## Wizard Of Iz

Mark your calendar ..... Friday Nights are for Racing at *Johnny Banks'* *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida

Every Friday night we'll race - at least - *NASCAR* (think Scalextric, SCX, etc.), *Trans Am* (think Mustangs, Camaros, Challengers, etc.), and *Slot.it Prototype *cars.

The track is a routed 106' Ogilvie 69'er Road Course featuring MagnaTech braid. We call it the Florida Orange or The Tangerine Dream. You might call it something else. The surface is smooth and ready for competition.

Tech at 7:15pm and Race at 7:30pm

All skill levels are welcome so come out and race.

*Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies*
9735 Old St. Augustine Road, #15
Jacksonville, Florida 32257
904-527-3504​


----------



## BullFrog

Well after tonight -I've built a car that is raceable for Friday night.Still waiting on parts for the second car. So I'll be there Friday night with the Miller/ Purple bomb.I even tested it out on blue lane.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Friday, 10/15/10*

Here are the 1/32 results from Friday, October 15th at *Johnny Banks'* _Slot Car Raceway and Hobbies_ in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to the loyal racers who made it out to the first 1/32 race on *The Florida Orange* ...

*Slot.it Prototype*
1. Austin Latham - 159
2. Mike Rigsby - 154
3. James "JP" Snyder - 138
4. Henry Snyder - 104
5. Bill Fraden - 92

Fast Lap - Austin Latham - 5.047126 on Blue


Well, we finally got to race on the track instead of working on it. Austin and Mike put on a great show and everyone left vowing to return to do battle again this week.

*Next Race ...... Friday, October 22nd .... Prototype, NASCAR and Trans Am*


----------



## Mike R

RACE NIGHT!! :woohoo:

Bring out your 1/32 scale toys and race tonight. We'd like to have enough to race NASCAR, Trans AM, and Prototype in that order if we could.

Mike R


----------



## Mike R

RACE NIGHT!!!

CALLING ALL 1/32ND SCALE RACERS. DUST OFF THE CARS AND BRING THEM OUT. THIS IS OUR NIGHT TO TEAR THEM UP. ANYONE THAT WAN'TS TO RACE TRANS AM, I DO HAVE AN EXTRA CAMARO THAT IS AVAILABLE.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Bring 'em on!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Sadly race night came and went on 10/29 without enough guys to race.

Mike is leading a core group of guys that will bend over backward to get you up to speed.

Hope to see y'all this Friday.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the 1/32 Scale race results from *Johnny Banks' *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies in Jacksonville, Florida for Friday, November 5, 2010.

Thank you to Mike Rigsby and Tom Setzer for loaning out cars to encoursge more guys to race. And, BIG THANKS to Bill Fraden and Angie for turn marshalling for us.

*1/32 NASCAR*
_Scalextric or SCX NASCAR_
1. James "JP" Snyder - 195
2. Mike Rigsby - 183
3. Henry Snyder - 173
4. Tom Setzer - 162
5. Rollin Isbell - 147

Fast Lap - JP Snyder - 6.258237 on Green

First .... don't let the lap count fool you. I grabbed a race format that was 3:00 heats instead of 2:00. Still, JP did something that hasn't happend in NASCAR in a long time ---- drove Jr's #88 car to Victory Lane. Mike sported a nifty #2 Miller Lite livery and gave a very strong showing for the Mopar clan. Tom Setzer ran as the lone independent driver and, at times, showed that he still can get around the track. I borrowed Tom's old #97 Sharpie car and entered my first 1/32 race and had a blast. Thank you for putting up with me.


*1/32 Trans Am*
_Scalextric, Pioneer, etc Golden Era Trans Am Cars_
1. Mike Rigsby - 148
2. Rollin Isbell - 137
3. Henry Snyder - 122
4. James "JP" Snyder - 114 (DNF)
5. Tom Setzer - 103

Fast Lap - JP Snyder - 5.648 on Orange

Two-minute heats made this race much more enjoyable. Mike drove a very steady race and took an impressive win. And, he loaned me a pretty good car that seemed to get a little faster as the race went along. Thanks for the ride! Henry had plenty of top end speed but the handling seemed a bit off --- and that wasn't good with limited turn marshals. JP was running well until he suffered a catastrophic parts failure. Tom's car was just a bit off the pace and is probably a result of being the lone independent livery in a field of corporately sponsored steeds.

*Next Race ..... Friday, November 12th ..... Prototypes will run first*


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Sigh.* Can't wait to get back out there. And I have an office function next Friday.:freak:

It's just delaying the inevitable, though. So enjoy your wins, guys, while you're still getting them! (Especially you, JP... I'm gunning for you!)


----------



## Mike R

*1/32nd Scale Racers-Attention*

It's race night for us 1/32nd scale slot heads.....Bring your cars and come on out and play

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Bring 'em ....

Let's try a little incentive for the Florida Orange today ...

*Post Thanksgiving Special*
$10.00 All Day Time Card
$6.00 Entry Fee per Race (no payback)


----------



## Mike R

Wish I was off today so I could take advantage of the $10 all day special But some of us have real jobs where we have to work the day after a holiday:beatdeadhorse:

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Friday, 11/26/10*

Here are the results from *Johnny Banks'* *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies *in Jacksonville, Florida for Friday, November 26th.

Thank you to Matthew, Hannah and the rest of our volunteer corner workers for making it a more enjoyable evening of racing.

And, again, thank you to Henry Snyder and Mike Rigsby for loaning me pretty decent rides for the evening.

*1/32 NASCAR*
1. James "JP" Snyder - 134
2. Mike Rigsby - 124
3. Tom Setzer - 115
4. Erik Setzer - 111
5. Rollin Isbell - 110

Fast Lap - JP Snyder - 6.195088 on Green

Maybe JP already has Steve Letarte working on his cars because he once again put Junior in Victory Lane. Mike grabbed second with a clean run in the #2 Dodge and Tom brought his independent ride home in third to round out the podium. Erik and I drove dueling #48 Lowes cars but couldn't duplicate the Jimmie Johnson's feats.


*Trans Am*
1. Mike Rigsby - 145
2. Erik Setzer - 135
3. Jarrod Kaylor - 134
4. Rollin Isbell - 130
5. Henry Snyder - 123
6. James "JP" Snyder - 96

Fast Lap - Jarrod Kaylor - 5.656011 on Green
Fast Lap - Mike Rigsby - 5.656113 on Yellow

Mike's Camaro had the right combination of speed and handling and he took a relatively easy win. Erik's Camaro stayed in a battle with Jarrod's Mustang throughout the race for the final two spots on the podium. Mike loaned me one of his other Camaro's and I was actually in the hunt until the last two heats. Let's just say that the car was better than the driver. Henry had a few handling issues (we might have found one of your magnets after the race). JP's car wasn't up to the task and he retired early only to come back out later after a few tweaks.


*Prototypes*
1. James "JP" Snyder - 168
2. Rollin Isbell - 155
3. Jarrod Kaylor - 127
4. Mike Rigsby - 102 (DNF)
5. Erik Setzer - 36 (DNF)

Fast Lap - James "JP" Snyder - 5.046778 on Yellow

JP walked away from us in this class as well. I guess practice does pay off. Mike loaned me a car that was way better than the driver. In his hands it probably would have competed with JP for the win. Jarrod missed some time with a controller issue and Mike's car got involved in one crash too many but they both made their presence known when they were on the track. Erik had some troule with a car that he hadn't had a chance to shake down.


*Next Race ...... Friday, December 3rd ..... NASCAR, Trans Am, Prototype*


----------



## Henry Racing

Good news...I'm racin Friday with y'all!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Cool!


----------



## Henry Racing

If mr.Mike will lend me his 3rd string back up car for trans am or prototype I'll race everything


----------



## Ragnar

Unless something happens, Erik and I will be there.

*CHEERS!*
Tom


----------



## TOM MAR

Good to hear it.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Friday, 12/3/10*

Here are the 1/32 Scale race results from *Johnny Banks' *_Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies_ in Jacksonville, Florida for Friday, December 3, 2010.



*1/32 Trans Am*
_Scalextric, Pioneer, etc Golden Era Trans Am Cars_
1. James "JP" Snyder - 143
2. Rollin Isbell - 139
3. Mike Henry - 111
4. Jarrod Kaylor - 60 (DNF)

Fast Lap - JP Snyder - 5.663959 on Orange

It's always fun to watch guys put something together just to get out and race. Mike and I took a couple of Camaros out of the rental fleet and put em on the track. And had fun. JP took a relatively comfortable win and Jarrod broke not one, but two Mustangs before calling it an early evening.


*Prototypes*
_Slot.it Closed Cockpit cars_
1. James "JP" Snyder - 162
2. Jarrod Kaylor - 160
3. Mike Henry - 101

*Fast Lap* - JP Snyder - 5.046549 on Green

JP stayed just a lap or two ahead of Jarrod throughout the race but it was close enough to be interesting. Mike borrowed a car that was just a bit under-powered for this class but got to log some valuable seat time on the track.


*Next Race ..... Friday, December 10th ..... NASCAR, Trans Am and Prototype*


----------



## Mike R

*Anyone Interested in Racing December 26*

First let me start off by apologizing for missing the last two weeks of racing because of being sick and then because of work related issues. I try not to let anything interfere with my racing, but sometimes things are out of my control.

Johnny and Rollin are going to be closed on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day, so I was wondering if anyone was interested in perhaps running our races on the Sunday after Christmas? Since the track opens at 1 PM, we could start racing at 1:45 and get at least three classes in.

If anyone is interested, please post here. I will have competitive loaner cars available for just about every class except NASCAR, where I only have one car. Classes we could run would be our normal NASCAR, Trans AM, and Prototype in that order. If time permitted, we could also run a Scalextric LMP class if anyone has those type of cars ( any Scaley LMP car such as Cadillac,Audi, Porsche, etc.),or maybe even a GT-1 class using the Slot It Ferrari F40, McLaren GT1, or Nissan 390GTR1. Bear in mind that if we run Slot It GT-1, it has to be stock IN-LINE configuration, therefore no sidewinder conversions and no gear ratio changes. Only guide flag, braid, and tire changes allowed. Stock wheels must be used per our rule book that Rollin put out.

Let me know what you think.

Mike R


----------



## Mike R

bumpers


----------



## SCSHobbies

1/32nd guys speak up.


----------



## BullFrog

I could make it that sunday.


----------



## Mike R

Good,

Try to get the word out to as many 1/32nd scale racers as you can that we will be running and a limited amount of loaners will be available.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

If there are enough loaners ...... and that would be really brave ...... maybe there could be a Two Track Challenge.

I'll talk to Johnny on Tuesday. Hate to commit for him since Sunday is Game Day.


----------



## Ragnar

I will talk to Erik about running Sunday. He may have made plans for Sunday.

*CHEERS!*
Tom


----------



## Mike R

Reminder to the 1/32nd scale racers. We are going to try to have a minimum of one race on Sunday. Bring your cars. If anyone knows how to get ahold of Jarrod, please do so and ask him to come.

Also, if you know of any racers that used to come to the track on Beach Blvd. Please try to get the word to them about the new track. We need to get the 1/32nd scale classes built back up.

Mike R


----------



## Mike R

Bump. Reminder it's race day today for the 1/32nd scale racers.

Come on out and show us your new toys you got for Christmas.

Mike R


----------



## Mike R

*RACE NIGHT. COME ON OUT 1/32ND SCALE RACERS AND LETS HAVE SOME FUN. BRING THE FAMILY ALONG.*

Mike R


----------



## Ragnar

I had everything in the car ready to come to the track tonight, but when I picked Erik up from work, his wrist was causing him so much pain he only wanted to go home and go to bed,and hope it would stop hurting so much. It seems he has injured it by constantly working on a computer everyday!

I hope he will feel better tommorrow. The most emportant thing is for him to rest that hand and wrist.

Tom


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Friday, January 7, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time to race on *The Florida Orange!*


*1/32 NASCAR*
_ Scalextric, SCX, etc. _
1. Tom Lambert – 140
2. James “JP” Snyder – 137
3. Mike Rigsby – 136
4. Rollin Isbell - 104

*Fast Lap* – Tom Lambert – 6.093623 on Orange

Tom Lambert took a well-fought win and JP just edged Mike for the runner-up position. Thank you to Tom Marlowe, Michael Fitzwater and his buddy for marshalling.

*Trans Am*
_Scalextric etc, Golden Era Trans Am cars_
1. Tom Lambert – 154
2. James “JP” Snyder – 153
3. Mike Rigsby – 149
4. Michael Fitzwater – 127
5. Rollin Isbell - 121

*Fast Lap* – James “JP” Snyder – 5.374972 on Green

Tom came back to win the Trans Am race in another close finish. JP had to settle for second and Mike Rigsby stayed close enough to challenge.

*Next Race ..... Friday, January 14th ..... NASCAR, Trans Am, Prototypes*


----------



## Mike R

C'mon out and race with us tomorrow night. Loaner cars available.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Please don't let the wood surface fool you. Okay, it's not exactly the same as plastic, but with the MagnaTech braid on the track, you'll find that your cars will work just fine.

Mike told me that he runs the same setup at the Raceway as he does at home.

We really want this to work for the 1/32 Racing community. Let us know what you want and we'll sure try to accommodate.


----------



## Mike R

*RACE NIGHT*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

_*Race Night!!*_


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Friday, January 28, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time to race on *The Florida Orange!*


*1/32 NASCAR*
_ Scalextric, SCX, etc. _
1. Tom Lambert – 143
2. James “JP” Snyder – 116
3. Rollin Isbell - 101
4. Greg Bridenstine - 100

*Fast Lap* – Tom Lambert – 5.991910 on White

Tom Lambert took a well-fought win over JP. I barely came back to edge newcomer Greg Bridenstine for the third spot. Thank you to Charlie Dube for running the button for us.


*Next Race ..... Friday, February 4th ..... NASCAR, Trans Am, Prototypes*


----------



## TOM MAR

The results are wrong Rollin with 104 beat Rollin with 101. Or was Rollin 104 Disqualified ?


Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> The results are wrong Rollin with 104 beat Rollin with 101. Or was Rollin 104 Disqualified ?
> 
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist.


Thank you, Tom. That's what I get for trying to post results at work.


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Thank you, Tom. That's what I get for trying to post results at work.


It's all good, I was jealous, I was worried you were driving both left & right handed at the same time.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> It's all good, I was jealous, I was worried you were driving both left & right handed at the same time.:thumbsup:


I'm not nearly talented enough for that. I need both hands on the wheel at all times.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Friday, February 4, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time to race on *The Florida Orange!*


*1/32 NASCAR*
_ Scalextric, SCX, etc. _
1. Tom Lambert – 141
2. James “JP” Snyder – 136
3. Greg Bridenstine - 124
4. Rollin Isbell - 110

*Fast Lap* – Tom Lambert – 5.883012 on Orange

Tom Lambert took a well-fought win again this week. JP stayed close but couldn’t really make a run. Greg made a huge improvement over the previous week. Me….. not so much.

*Closed Cockpit Prototypes*
_Slot.it cars_
1. Mike Rigsby – 173
2. Tom Lambert – 170
3. James “JP” Snyder – 160
4. Greg Bridenstine - 125

*Fast Lap* – Mike Rigsby – 4.890499 on Yellow

Mike loaned Tom a car to race this class and the two were less than three feet apart going into the final heat. Then Mike got dialed in and won by three. JP couldn’t quite match the handling of the front runners. Greg entered his first Slot.it race and said that he learned what he needs to adjust.

*Next Race ..... Friday, February 11th ..... NASCAR, Trans Am, Prototypes*


----------



## Mike R

That date for the race results would be Friday, February 4.

And the 173 laps would be a new Prototype record on the Florida Orange. I gotta be more picky who I lend my cars to. Every time I lend a car I gotta outrace it to win..

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike R said:


> That date for the race results would be Friday, February 4.
> 
> And the 173 laps would be a new Prototype record on the Florida Orange. I gotta be more picky who I lend my cars to. Every time I lend a car I gotta outrace it to win..
> 
> Mike R



Mike,

Thank you for correcting the date.

RI


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Friday, February 18, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time to race on *The Florida Orange!*


*1/32 NASCAR*
_ Scalextric, SCX, etc. _
1. Greg – 109
2. Tim – 91
3. Brian – 88
4. Lori - 74

*Fast Lap* – Greg – 6.750336 on Orange

Greg brought a few of his friends around on Friday night ….. so they raced. Greg took an impressive win and Tim out-dueled Brian for second. Lori had so much fun that she ordered a car of her own.


*Next Race ..... Friday, February 25th ..... NASCAR, Trans Am, Prototypes*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Friday, February 25, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time to race on *The Florida Orange!*


*1/32 NASCAR*
_ Scalextric, SCX, etc. _
1. Tom Lambert – 148
2. Greg Bridenstine – 140
3. Tim Melady – 135
4. Topper – 103
5. James “JP” Snyder – 96 

*Fast Lap* – Tom Lambert – 5.648577 on Blue

Tom Lambert took control early but Greg kept just enough pressure on that Tom _had_ to run more laps than he has in the past to secure the victory. Greg held off the rest of the *Walnut Bend Mafia* by staying ahead of Tim and Topper. JP had car troubles (the #88 curse) and handling issues throughout the race.

*Next Race ..... Friday, March 4th ..... NASCAR, Trans Am, Prototypes*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Friday, March 4, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time to race on *The Florida Orange!*


*1/32 NASCAR*
_ Scalextric, SCX, etc. _
1. Greg Bridenstine – 135
2. Tim Melady – 132
3. Brian Smith – 118
4. Erik Setzer – 113
5. Tom Setzer – 112
6. Robert Topper – 101
7. Mike Henry - 85

*Fast Lap* – Greg Bridenstine – 6.210635 on Orange

I finally found the results!!!


*Next Race ..... Friday, March 25th ..... NASCAR, Trans Am, Prototypes*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Friday, March 25, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time to race on *The Florida Orange!*


*1/32 NASCAR*
_ Scalextric, SCX, etc. _
1. Tom Lambert - 153
2. Greg Bridenstine - 143
3. Mike Rigsby - 136
4. Tim Melady - 135
5. Rollin Isbell - 133
6. Robert Topper - 126
7. Brian Cooper - 118
8. Lori Melady - 94

*Fast Lap* – Tom Lambert - 5.820355 on Yellow

A fun evening of racing. We used a version of the Crazy Lanes format that kept four drivers on the track and provided four turn marshalls throughout the race. Other than a few Competition Cautions to allow racers to clean their tires, it was a clean run. 

Tom Lambert continued his winning ways with a dominating performance. Greg Bridenstine showed that his home-track experience translates very, very well to the Florida Orange in taking the runner-up spot. And, Mike Rigsby returned to 1/32 racing and was able to edge Tim by a lap for the final spot on the podium.


*Next Race ..... Friday, April 1st ..... NASCAR, Trans Am, Prototypes*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Friday, April 1, 2011 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time to race on *The Florida Orange!*


*1/32 NASCAR*
_ Scalextric, SCX, etc. _
1. James “JP” Snyder – 153
2. Tom Lambert – 148
3. Greg Bridenstine – 145
4. Rollin Isbell – 136
5. Mike Henry – 134
6. Mike Rigsby – 133 

*Fast Lap* – James “JP” Snyder – 5.374168 on Black

JP borrowed a car from Tom and then proceeded to win the race. Tom and Greg rounded out the podium as they battled for position throughout the race.

*Trans Am*
_Camaros and Mustangs from the Golden Age of Trans Am racing_
1. Mike Rigsby – 161
2. Tom Lambert – 160
3. Rollin Isbell - 158
4. Greg Bridenstine – 146
5. James “JP” Snyder – 128
6. Mike Henry - 118

*Fast Lap* – Mike Rigsby – 5.493078 on Yellow

Mike loaned cars to a good chunk of the field and then drove Big Red to Victory Lane. Tom and I completed the sweep of the podium for _Rigsby Racing_.

*Next Race ..... Friday, April 8th ..... NASCAR, Trans Am, Prototypes*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Race Night!!!*


----------



## Mike R

*Try It Just Once.....*

Sadly, not enough to race, even though there were loaner cars available .

C'mon racers...come out and play..this is probably the best 1/32nd scale road course in the south, and just because it's a wood track doesn't mean you can't drive it. Try it just once.

Mike R


----------



## Henry Racing

Don't worry mike I'll be there friday if can help me set my camaro up to run like big red's little brother!! Haha


----------



## Mike R

Done Deal:thumbsup:

Mike R


----------

